# Crystal Shade - First Preview Interview



## Freelancer (Jul 4, 2011)

I was interviewed recently on Smashwords by Author Tim C Taylor. So, let's see the first flash preview interview about my upcoming fantasy trilogy, *Crystal Shade*.






_Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1, 2 & 3_ - Illustration by István Szabó, Ifj.

*1. Hi, Istvan. I can see from the website, www.crystalshadeangeni.com that a lot of thought has gone into Crystal Shade: Angeni. Can you describe your trilogy to me?*

*Crystal Shade: Angeni* is the first trilogy set in the rich and detailed Crystal Shade universe what I created and that I co-write with Orlanda, my trustworthy co-writer and editor. CS:A is about the life of a young, daydreaming soul, the seven years old Grace who always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade – which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is – things that no one ever faced on her world and as the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within –, nor does she want to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life of angels is so noble a fable that it sounds exciting – until it actually happens.

  In Crystal Shade: Angeni, we’re inviting the reader to live the life of a young soul who is reborn as a matured Guardian Angel. We’d like it if the readers would discover a strange home world and its secrets along with her, evolve with the character, understand her motives, her thoughts and foremost her decisions, even in the darkest hours while she is trying to learn what the mythical event, the Crystal Shade really is. It’s a story about a soul who love to dream, just like everyone else. But just as the crystal has its own shadow, sometimes restless dreams and revealed secrets may also bring darkness into life and the world itself.

  One of the key phases in Crystal Shade; Thousands of stars cold tell thousands of stories. While angels and demons play the key role in Crystal Shade, the trilogy tries to present these mythical and mysterious creatures in a completely different way than the well known ones as well as trying to bring them closer. To present them as less rigid and / or almighty to the readers. Because angels and demons, spirits, souls and other religious creatures are sometimes alienating readers, in Crystal Shade we present these creatures independently so that everyone may read and enjoy regardless of origin and belief.

  As many have asked what the secondary title, Angeni means, my answer is; the story will tell it as it’s all about an “Angeni”.

  (The article continues below) 




_In my soul I believe I can change the world_ - Illustration by István Szabó, Ifj.

*2. You co-wrote the novel with Orlanda Szabo. I'm always fascinated by the mechanics of co-authorship. How did you split the work?*

  I develop and write the storyline, develop the characters and their traits, I figure out the mechanics, the culture and the visuals of the world. When a chapter is done Orlanda is adding her own ideas, expanding my ones if necessary, checking the twists and the integrity of the storyline and the world, while she is also editing my grammar, the „Hungarian-English” as we used to call it as English isn’t my native language. Crystal Shade is a proud Hungarian-Canadian co-production.

  (The article continues below) 




_A soul’s forgotten journey_ - Illustration by István Szabó, Ifj.

*3. Reading your biographies it's clear that you both add visual design and other artistic skills to the creative mix for Crystal Shade: Angeni. Your illustration skills certainly give the website a professional and exciting feel. How did your illustration and cinematic skills help you to write the scenes in the novel?*

  It helps me a lot. Personally I want to present a new, breathing and living fantasy world, not a story with elves, dwarves, thieves, werewolves, vampires, magic spells, wizard schools, castles, treasures, or “get the artifact adventure of the Brave Knight, One liner thief, Wise Dwarf and Co.” story. (None of the aforementioned elements are present in Crystal Shade.). With this skill, I was able to develop a brand new, detailed world, a very rich culture and well coreographied battle scenes. As most of our beta readers said; „The world of Crystal Shade and it’s history sounds so real because of the impressive world building. The detailed descriptions are capable to expand the imagination of the readers.” I’m really proud for this as this was one of the hardest part in the development as the world itself is also playing a great role in Crystal Shade.

  (The article continues below) 




_I dream about wings... wings this big_ - Illustration by István Szabó, Ifj.

*4. What authors or other creative artists have influenced your writing?*

  In general, Harry Harrison (Stainless Steel Rat, Deathworld) influenced me the most for first person / first P.O.V. stories. I simply love his style, his stories and while in Crystal Shade I use third person presentation, my first novels and some of my latest works use first person P.O.V. As for serious presentation and third P.O.V., Geza Gardonyi and his Eclipse of the Crescent Moon, the works of C.S. Forester and his Hornblower series and Alistair McLean and his H.M.S. Ulysses influenced me the most. As for Crystal Shade,strange, but no one and nothing influenced me. This is my only work, where only the little voice in my mind inspires me since the beginning of the development. I always wanted to write a new world, a new story, something that no one ever read before. That’s how the world of Crystal Shade was born years ago. Also to keep the original aspects of Crystal Shade, I also haven't read or watched any fantasy since I started to write to it to keep Crystal Shade clean of any inspiration and influence. By the opinion of some of our test readers this makes the universe of Crystal Shade, its culture, characters and storyline new, fresh and truly believable.

  (The article continues below) 




_A Daydreamer's revelation_ - Illustration by István Szabó, Ifj.

*5. You're based in Hungary. I would guess most Smashwords readers of Sci Fi and Fantasy are only familiar with the scene in North America, the UK, and perhaps Australia. Can you tell us a little about what's happening in the world of Sci Fi and Fantasy in Hungary?*

  Tough question. Honestly, I don’t really know as I don’t really follow the Hungarian trends in the last years. Crystal Shade was developed for the North American, UK, Canadian and Australian market. I follow those markets closely. I always wanted to tell the story of Crystal Shade to a wider audience. But what I can tell; the Hungarian market is very small comparing to these ones and quite different. So I also needed to learn a lot about the other, target markets.

  The first volume of Crystal Shade: Angeni will be available on *November 11, 2011* via Smashwords, AmazonKindle and other electronic platforms. Volume 2 and 3 will be available in 2012. To get further updates, please visit the FB Crystal Shade page, *www.facebook.com/CrystalShadeAngeni* and press *LIKE* there. Twitter users may follow Crystal Shade at the following address; *www.twitter.com/csangeni*

  You may find more information about the three volumes here; *www.crystalshadeangeni.com* (Be advised; it’s a flash based website. Recommended resolution; the greater, the better.). On the website you’ll find the release date, the release platforms, artwork, downloadable wallpapers (More to come) and high quality music which leads you into this world so you may learn more about the atmosphere. 

  Thank you very much for the interview.

  Crystal Shade: Angeni ©2009-11 All Rights Reserved
Original source: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=147397925333559


----------

